# Foot Pain what gives



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

OK So I have been boarding for one season now and near the end last year I was getting pain in my front foot, regular rider. Pain is at and around arch and ankle. As soon as I sit for a minute I would get relief until I started up again. I ride with Burton Hail boots and even went to the extreme of getting insoles made at Sure-foot in COlorado while I was there. So I strap on the board to just practice standing 360's and 180's in my house and the pain came within 5 min. My board is Burton Joystick 150 and have Cartel ESt Bindings. Any help would be appreciated as I intend on up-ing my game this year and NEED to not have the pain.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Unless it the boots causing a rub point (try different boots), or the bindings being to narrow for the boot. I would go see a foot doctor to make sure my foot wasn't f'd up.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I would say try different boots. Last year I tried on several pairs of Burton boots(only thing sold around here) and all of them hurt right when I put them on. All of them felt like the heel cup was pushing up on my ankle and forcing all my weight on the front of my foot and arch. I've rented and ended up buying a pair of Vans (high standard) They fit great right out of the box and at the end of the season. BFB for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Get a pair of moulded footbeds and see how that works, made a big difference for me.

Either that or your boots don't fit properly.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

I had something like that, the straps on my bindings were crushin my feet. I just used some toe caps on my bindings and made sure the ankle strap wasnt too tight it helped quite a bit


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> I've rented and ended up buying a pair of Vans (high standard) They fit great right out of the box and at the end of the season. BFB for sure :thumbsup:


And yes these were my boots at the time. Theyre nice and flexible. Good boot


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

So I wore the boots for some time after I posted this and no pain. So I think I may be strapping in too tight. I agree maybe the ankle strap is too tight when I strap in. I do hunker them down quite a bit. Suppose you dont need to do that huh?


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

jnl2000 said:


> So I wore the boots for some time after I posted this and no pain. So I think I may be strapping in too tight. I agree maybe the ankle strap is too tight when I strap in. I do hunker them down quite a bit. Suppose you dont need to do that huh?


Your pronating inside the boot. Get some arch supports for your boots. That should resolve the issue..


----------

